# Cossacks Back to War auf Win 7 @ 1024x600?



## TeamGermany (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr eine möglichkeit kennt wie ich Cossacks back to war auf meinem netbook mit windows 7 und einer auflösung von 1024x600 zum laufen bringe!? habs schon mit dem kampatibilitätsmodus versucht und mit den video ordner umbennen! was kann ich noch versuchen?


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

kontest du es innstallieren?
->du weißt hoffentlich, das ein netbook nicht grad zum spielen geeignet ist.... und win 7 lohnt sich da auch nicht, mit win xp sind die netbooks schneller!

und mit win xp könnte es dann sogar laufen  

mfg
klyer


----------



## TeamGermany (23. Dezember 2009)

instalieren geht! es ist nur das problem das das spiel 1024x768 braucht! ich hab aber nur 1024x600!
ich hab gehört der akku soll unter windows 7 länger halten und es soll wehsentlich sicherer sein! ist windows 7 starter. läuft auch eigentlich sehr fix das BS!


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

naja, dann denke ich, das es an der auflösung liegen könnte....hast du auch im kompatibilitäsmodus ->die bildschirmauflösung 800x600 ausprobiert, oder mal die anderen sachen?


----------



## TeamGermany (23. Dezember 2009)

ja habe ich! da kommt kurz ein schwarzer bildschirm und dann geht er wieder auf den desktop...


----------



## Wargrown (23. Dezember 2009)

Warscheinlich das gleich Problem wie bei Empire Earth, das das Menü auf 1024x768 festgesetzt ist.


----------



## TeamGermany (23. Dezember 2009)

und was ich kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Wargrown (4. Januar 2010)

Kenn ich von nem eee von nem Kollegen


----------



## Wargrown (4. Januar 2010)

Bei ihm musste man sonen VGA-Hack ausführen dann ging das kannst ja mal Googlen.


----------



## killed (5. Januar 2010)

cossacks hab ich hier auch noch irgendwo rumliegen^^

bist du dir sicher, dass das spiel wegen der auflösung abstürzt? 
als ich es mal unter vista installieren wollte, kam auch ein schwarzer bildschirm und das spiel verschwand wieder mit der typischen fehlermeldung "blabla.exe funktioniert nicht mehr"


----------



## Wendigo (5. Januar 2010)

Unter Vista 64bit lief bei mir Cossacks Back to War problemlos.


----------

